# 2 bis 4 Phoenix "IBS S7 400 DSC/I-T" an eine CPU



## Rengel (22 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin gearde dabei zu versuchen mehrere dieser Karten hinter einer CPU zu betreiben.

Die Parametrierung erfolgt über einen DB und ich habe mittlerweile 2 KArten im Modus Run.

Nur leider geht meine CPU dann in Stop. Hat einer sowas schonmal gemacht und Erfahrung damit?


----------



## sps-concept (22 Februar 2005)

*S7/400 DSC-I/T*

Hallo,

du brauchst erstmal für jede Anschaltbaugruppe einen eigenen DB. Also DB20 kopieren. Die Aufrufe FC20/21/22 musst du auch für jede Anschaltbaugruppe separat machen. Die Adressen im S5-Adapter dürfen sich genauso wenig überlappen wie die Kommunikationsregister. Im CMD musst du auf den richtigen Steckplatz achten. Dann müsste es gehen. Kannst ja mal dein Projekt mailen.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rengel (23 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Als erstes mal Danke für die Tips, werde ich gleich mal umsetzen!

Also das ganze soll soll Asynchron mit synchronisationsimpuls laufen. Daher arbeite ich nicht mit dem Step5 Adapter sondern mit der Pos.-baugruppe FM451.

Den IBDB für die Baugruppen habe ich natürlich seperat gemacht ;-)  Das die FC's 20/21/22 auch für jede Baugruppe seperat müssen verwirrt mich ein wenig da ein FC je gerade dafür da ist nur einmal abgespeichert und mehrfach genutzt werden zu können. Die Karten werden auch problemlos parametriert und gestartet. Bei CPU in Stop auf RDY und bei CPU in RUN (Da bleibt sie jetzt auch) geht Karte eins auf Run und Karte 2 auf Störung.

Also mein Status ist im Moment wie folgt:

Die erste Baugruppe (Prozessalarm OB 40) ist im Run Modus!

Die zweite Baugruppe (Prozessalarm OB 41) ist in Störung mit folgender Meldung:
BUS
BDE
0000

Dazu sagte man mir bei Phoenix das die Baugruppe keinen PA auslösen kann.


----------



## Rengel (23 Februar 2005)

Ach sorry, habe dich da eben wohl etwas falsch verstanden!

Du sprachst ja von den Aufrufen und nicht von den FC's. Habe ich aber auch schon seperat gemacht.


----------



## Rengel (23 Februar 2005)

Schön schön, Problem gelöst!

Es reicht nicht wie vermutet, nur in in CMD den OB für den PA einzustellen. Man muss diesen auch noch in der Hardwarekonfiguration der SPS bei der Karte einstellen.

Und das kann man nur wenn man im letzten Register den PA anwählt und dann wird diese Option in der zweiten Registerkarte freigeschaltet. Habe ich dann leider übersehen. Etwas unglücklich gelöst das ganze aber jetzt geht es!


----------



## sps-concept (23 Februar 2005)

*Interbus*

Na hallo,

sowas dachte ich mir schon. Kann nur irgendwas mit dem OB sein.. Ob nun im CMD oder auf der S7-Seite. Die Anschaltbaugruppe hat dann auf den FC28-Aufruf gewartet und nix kam... Mit wievielen Datensätzen arbeiteste denn?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rengel (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Also die größte der CPU's hat vier IBS Karten und alle haben durchschnittlich eine Datensatzlänge im Eingangs- und Ausgangsbereich von ca. 50-70 Byte. Eingelesen wird alles in DB's so das ich die Daten dann auch schon schön in Wincc einbinden kann.

Ansonsten sind das insg. 10 CPU's mit 20 IBS Karten.


----------



## Rengel (15 März 2005)

Ich habe da jett noch ein kleines Problem, vielleicht weiss ja jemand Rat 

Es sieht z.B. wie folgt aus:

NMach dem einschalten des Hauptschalters werden nur ein Teil der Busmodule mit Spannung versorgt. Der Rest ist also "tot" und ich erhalte somit einen Busfehler in den Karten. Nun sollen aber die andren Karten per "Steuerspanung Ein" zugeschaltet werden. Nur leider liegt dieser Taster auf einem der Module die schon mit Spg. versorgt werden und der Eingang wird daher nicht eingelesen. Gibt es also eine Möglichkeit, aktuelle DAten von einem Bus zu bekommen der eigentlich in Störung ist?

Ich habe überlegt das ganze so zu realisieren erst nur einige Module per Konfiguration freizuschalten und mit St.spg. ein die restlichen aber das ist ja unheimlich aufwendig!

Die "unsinnige " verdrahtung ist leider so gegeben, da es sich um eine Altanlage handelt!


----------



## sps-concept (15 März 2005)

*Interbus*

Hallo,

den Interbus kann man nur im Zustand RUN einlesen. Es gibt die Möglichkeit Teilnehmer zu brücken usw. Aber dann muss dein Busaufbau bis zu dem gewünschten Teilnehmer trotzdem io sein. Ich würde ein extra Kabel einziehen, so erspart man sich undurchsichtiges Gebastel.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rengel (16 März 2005)

Und genau an dieser Überbrückung arbeite ich gerade!

Das Problem ist, das es sich um eine Altanlage handelt, die von S5 auf S7 modernisiert wird. Also fällt eine umverdrahtung der Anlage wohl aus, da es ja auch so geht


----------



## Rengel (16 März 2005)

Weiss denn vielleicht jemand wie ich bei der Karte, wenn sie beiu einem abgeschaltetem Teilnehmer neugestartet wird, ich vom Modus ACTV in den Modus RUN komme oder halt auch in diesem Modus Daten empfangen und senden kann?


----------



## sps-concept (16 März 2005)

*Interbus*

Na hallo,

und wie willste das realisieren? DEVMOD?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Rengel (24 März 2005)

Hallo, war leider ein wenig verhindert!

Ich hab die Bauteile jetzt in der Grundparam. deaktiviert und schalte sie später im Programm wieder zu. Bei Interesse gerne eine eine nähere Erläuterung aber im Moment habe ich wenig Zeit. Sorry!!


----------

